# New Intel Xeon W chips announced



## Nathanael Iversen (Jul 30, 2018)

You can see a summary of them all HERE.

These are Intel's single socket workstation chips. In some ways, they are just the XEON version of the current i9/Extreme chips in their consumer line. The core counts exactly match the progression of i9 chips, for example, but with higher RAM limits supported. The price premium appears to be about $500 more than the comparable i9 chip. Historically, variants of this line are what go into Mac Pro's.

While they don't run DawBench at Anandtech the single-core performance appears to be about as good as anything Intel makes on all other tests. I don't believe these will overclock like the i9's. But they Turbo to 4Ghz+ and should perform very well for DAW purposes.

*For our composing purposes, it seems the significant difference to an i9 is only the ability to address up to 512GB of ECC RAM*. Using ECC RAM offers us little benefit, but if anyone needs more than 128GB, this appears to be the best way to get it. These processors have faster core speeds than the Scalable processors and are much less expensive. These only run on workstation motherboards with the C422 chipset. 

These should have better thermal stability, though it is too early to know if people will de-lid them, etc. 

So, not cheap, but not a crazy premium either. I can see them being attractive to make a 5+ year solution - with that kind of RAM one could run the whole new Synchron orchestra with the Atmos samples loaded (which if the strings are any indication will be huge).


----------



## fraz (Jul 30, 2018)

Always good to see some nice new chips released!!!-but the marketing fatigue etc..... is getting to me now....

Reently in UK the 7900 X is available for £799 with the Xeon W-2155 being over £1,200 = 

I've just got on order a 7920 X for £883 which is a good price for the 12 core but  - this is how I feel with these prices even though they are good.

Xeon supports more RAM = more cost = more  - But the performance from all the CPU performance can only be


----------

